# Hives



## Dadenks2286 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello, I have a 3 yo son ego started 2 wks ago with a dry cough, followed by hives (really bad for about 36 hrs and pretty much went away). Then an ear infection. About a week later, bronchitis. The hives have been popping up here and there. Just a few. Has anyone experienced this with a virus. He had bloodwork done and confirmed its viral, not bacterial. He just finished azythramyacin yesterday and is on a nebulizer since Thursday.


----------



## Nuluv (Dec 26, 2018)

Baby hives are due to excessive release of a chemical called Histamine secrets to respond to an allergic reaction. Using natural and organic products will reduce the amount of histamine released in the baby's body. Babo Botanicals products are made up of natural and organic ingredients.


----------

